

Internet sector dominates UK's fastest growing companies for 1st time. - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/10/growth-is-never-out-of-fashion-even-in-a-recession-winners-keep-growing-fast-2/

======
Jabbles
"The mean of the top 50 growth rates" is a horrible abuse of statistics. No
amount of ~pretty graphs will compensate for that.

~~~
marklittlewood
It doesn't 'prove' anything, but it does give a high level view of the overall
level of revenue growth across years.

~~~
Jabbles
Well obviously it doesn't "prove" anything, but I don't think it gives a "high
level view" of what's happening either.

You shouldn't take the mean of a highly non-normal distribution. It's
virtually meaningless (no pun intended).

When the population you're looking at is completely arbitrary anyway (top 50),
the results are further nullified.

And taking the mean of a group of percentages is... not wrong, but dangerous
IMO.

